# M2N68-LA (Narra) MB and ATI Radeon X1950 Pro



## Saskie (Aug 25, 2007)

I recently purchased a low end 2nd computer system as I had relocated to a new job recently. I of course then decided that the system wasn't good enough for my gaming when I stopped finally came home after work.

MD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ CPU:0
Specification AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Base Board
Manufacturer ASUSTek Computer INC. M2N68-LA
Product NARRA
(This is an HP product - not that I think that matters)

I just purchased an ATI Radeon X1950 Pro PCI Express card. 

My board says it will take an x16 card as per follows:

Expansion slots 

* Two PCI
* One PCI Express x16 graphics
* One PCI Express x1 (for cards such as network, sound, tv-tuner)


However I cannot get this to seat no matter what I do (a hammer is a poor option I imagine). Nothing is in the way, it all looks fine other than it just doesn't FIT.

What am I missing? If it doesn't work I need to know what does fit if anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. This isn't my first system build or upgrade, and I've learned to check most things, but I am not sure where to go from here. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have a link to the HP model? 

How's the card not fitting? Is it just not fitting into the PCI-Express X16 slot itself or is it hitting on something, like a heatsink on the chipset, preventing the card from going into the slot? Or is the cards interface just not matching up with the slot? If its not matching up at all then you may not have a true PCI-Express x16 slot(leave it to HP to modify something) or maybe the video card is actually an incorrectly packaged AGP version.


----------



## Saskie (Aug 25, 2007)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00906129&lc=en&cc=de&dlc=&product=3397528

This is the link to the actual board.

The actual model of the computer - HP Pavilion.

HP Pavilion a6009n Desktop PC

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3384293&lang=en&

Link to the computer - manuals etc.

This is the system information:

Saturday, August 25, 2007 4:04:17 PM
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Name a6009n 
Product Number GC515AA-ABA 
Serial Number CNH70918QL 
Software Build 72NAv3PrA1 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Operating System
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name Microsoft Windows Vista 
DirectX Version 10.0 
Automatic Updates Notify but do not download 
Last checked 2007-08-25 12:44:12 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
System Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer HP-Pavilion 
Total Number of Logical CPUs 2 
Total Physical Memory 1.88 GB 
Total Number of Optical Drives 3 
Total Number of Hard Drives 2 
Total Number of Video Cards 1 
Total Number of Memory Modules 3 
Total Number of DIMM slots 4 
System Name DIANE-PC 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Motherboard
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

System Board
Chipset NVIDIA MCP61

Base Board
Manufacturer ASUSTek Computer INC. 
Product NARRA

BIOS
Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD 
Release Date 02/02/2007 
BIOS Version String 5.01 
ROM Size 512.00 kB

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ CPU:0
Specification AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 
Current Speed 2.01 GHz 
Size 128.00 kB 
Size 512.00 kB

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ CPU:1
Specification AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 
Current Speed 2.01 GHz 
Size 128.00 kB 
Size 512.00 kB 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Memory
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

System Memory
Total Physical Memory 1.88 GB 
Free Physical Memory 974.09 MB 
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB 
Free Virtual Memory 1.95 GB 
Page File Space 3.96 GB 
Page File c:\pagefile.sys

512 MB DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-4200 / PC2-4300 / 533 MHz)
Memory Size 512.00 MB 
Memory Type DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-4200 / PC2-4300 / 533 MHz) 
Memory Manufacturer Samsung 
Memory Manufacture Date Week 3, Year 2007 
Memory Part Number M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5 
Memory Serial Number F31CEDD6 
Memory Revision Code 4333

512 MB DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-4200 / PC2-4300 / 533 MHz)
Memory Size 512.00 MB 
Memory Type DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-4200 / PC2-4300 / 533 MHz) 
Memory Manufacturer Samsung 
Memory Manufacture Date Week 3, Year 2007 
Memory Part Number M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5 
Memory Serial Number F31CED9D 
Memory Revision Code 4333

1024 MB DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-4200 / PC2-4300 / 533 MHz)
Memory Size 1.00 GB 
Memory Type DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-4200 / PC2-4300 / 533 MHz) 
Memory Manufacturer Transcend Information 
Memory Manufacture Date Week 3, Year 2007 
Memory Part Number TS128MLQ64V5J 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Directories
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows Directory c:\windows 
System Directory c:\windows\system32 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Local Disk
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ST350084 1A USB Device
Serial Number 0 
Total Capacity 465.76 GB 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbstor.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16478, 6-21-2006

WDC WD2500JS-60NCB1 ATA Device
Model Number WDC WD2500JS-60NCB1 
Serial Number WD-WCANKD057048 
Firmware Revision 10.02E02 
Total Capacity 232.89 GB 
Buffer Size 8.00 MB 
Temperature 34 C 
Controller Master 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006

Music - F:
Drive Letter F 
Volume Name Music 
Volume Serial Number 6CEF-C70F 
File System NTFS 
Volume Capacity 116.44 GB 
Volume Free Space 83.83 GB 
Volume Used Space 32.61 GB

New Volume - G:
Drive Letter G 
Volume Name New Volume 
Volume Serial Number 0CB4-E1E8 
File System NTFS 
Volume Capacity 116.44 GB 
Volume Free Space 41.35 GB 
Volume Used Space 75.09 GB

New Volume - H:
Drive Letter H 
Volume Name New Volume 
Volume Serial Number FC0A-8532 
File System NTFS 
Volume Capacity 232.88 GB 
Volume Free Space 188.50 GB 
Volume Used Space 44.38 GB

HP - C:
Drive Letter C 
Volume Name HP 
Volume Serial Number 4EF6-2DE0 
File System NTFS 
Volume Capacity 225.21 GB 
Volume Free Space 168.28 GB 
Volume Used Space 56.93 GB

Recovery - D:
Drive Letter D 
Volume Name Recovery 
Volume Serial Number 8874-071C 
File System NTFS 
Volume Capacity 7.67 GB 
Volume Free Space 897.51 MB 
Volume Used Space 6.79 GB 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CD-ROM Drive
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652M ATA Device
Model Number TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H652M 
Serial Number TS-H652MFirmware 
Firmware Revision 0414 
Controller Master 
Drive Letter E 
Readable Media CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL 
Writable Media CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL 
Write Strategy TAO, SAO, RAW, RAW-MS 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006

LP3280M GDW004C SCSI CdRom Device
Model Number LP3280M GDW004C 
Firmware Revision 2.0B 
Controller Master 
Drive Letter J 
Total Capacity 644.30 MB 
Readable Media CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL, DVD+RW DL 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006

LP3280M GDW004C SCSI CdRom Device
Model Number LP3280M GDW004C 
Firmware Revision 2.0B 
Controller Slave 
Drive Letter K 
Total Capacity 472.09 MB 
Readable Media CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL, DVD+RW DL 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Display
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L204WT (Generic PnP Monitor)
Mode 1680 x 1050 (32-bit) (60 Hz) 
Manufacture Date Week 3, Year 2007 
Signal Type Analog 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Video Card
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
Manufacturer NVIDIA 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys 
Version 7.15.11.6222, 7-6-2007 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Modem
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Model PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys 
Version 7.61.0.0, 12-11-2006 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sound Card
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Realtek High Definition Audio
Manufacturer Realtek 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtkvhda.sys 
Version 6.0.1.5361, 1-18-2007 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Network Card
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
MAC Address 00:1a:92:99:97:03 
IP Address 192.168.0.138 
Gateway IP Address 192.168.0.1 
Current Speed 100.00 Mbps 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvmfdx32.sys 
Version 65.7.4.0, 5-3-2007 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Printers
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver
Model Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver 
Path Send To OneNote 2007 
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\msonpdrv.dll 
Driver Version 0.3.4518.1014

Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Model Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
Path Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\mxdwdrv.dll 
Driver Version 0.3.6000.0

Brother PC-FAX v.2
Model Brother PC-FAX v.2 
Path Brother PC-FAX v.2 
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\BROFX05A.DLL 
Driver Version 0.3.000

Brother MFC-240C USB Printer
Model Brother MFC-240C USB Printer 
Path Brother MFC-240C USB Printer 
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\brio06a.dll 
Driver Version 0.3.000 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Keyboard
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEJIN USB joint Keyboard
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006

Enhanced Multimedia PS/2 Keyboard
Manufacturer HP 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys 
Version 1.0.7.1, 9-7-2006 
Manufacturer (Standard keyboards) 
Driver Path c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys 
Driver Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pointing Device
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

USB Receiver
Manufacturer Microsoft 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
Device Version 52.1.0 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USB Controller
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Manufacturer (Standard USB Host Controller) 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006

Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Manufacturer (Standard USB Host Controller) 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys 
Version 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006

Product Version: 5.00.4323.13

I checked everything regarding if it was hitting anything. It appears that there might be one extra pin. The back end loaded but couldn't seat the front part of the card. No cables, or other MB areas were interfering.

I think my question is: How do I figure out what I need given that the specs that I have indicate I can use this vid card? Since the information provided appears incorrect, am I down to counting pins?

No matter what I find here, it appears I errored by not realizing I needed to power the card from the PS - something that I always had a connection for in systems I built, but this system doesn't have the correct connection.

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you sure its not the metal bracket thats hitting something where it slides in? Try inserting that side first with just a slight angle. There appears to be nothing different with that PCI-Express slot unless there's a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Saskie (Aug 25, 2007)

Triple6, 

I want to thank you for your help. Though I feel a bit like an idiot - you were indeed correct - a portion of the case was a bit bent and it was indeed impeding the insertion of the card. 

I also purchased a 700 watt PSU and all is well in the world and all is up and running (despite Windows Vista).

Cheers for your help and time.


----------

